# Graphics for a GTO?



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

After looking at the October winner of the ROM (msclhed79's 05 TT Goat) I believe there are ways to add some tasteful graphics to the somewhat pedestrian factory look of the GTO. I am looking for any ideas that you have seen (post pics) or just ideas (double racing stripes not creative enough)...i.e. pin-stripping, shoulder line accents, ghost flames or other creative ideas to add unique but classy graphics to our GTO's (maybe a race inspired look). I don't think any rice rocket graphics I have ever seen would work...way too over the top and looks gaudy cheap .


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can experient with Plasti Dip and some tape. My Z06 is going to be done over the top for a charity run in the near future.


----------



## GoGoatGo11 (Jun 20, 2007)

+1 for the PlastiDip. That way you can easily remove it without any damage to your car (as long as you do it right )


----------

